# Problema con monitor Behringer truth



## nahat guardia (Feb 13, 2009)

Monitor Behringer truth b2030a, tengo problemas con ruido, le cambié los operacionales por unos equivalentes pero no soluciona, quisiera saber donde consigo los originales de la Behringer o si alguien a tenido mas experiencia con amplificador de este tipo, el ruido al inicio va y viene pero a la larga se alborota el ruido..


----------



## Cacho (Feb 13, 2009)

No sé con qué estará armando Behringer estos amplificadores, pero si es el 4580 queusa en los otros equipos, casi cualquier operacional tiene mejor rendimiento y menos ruido. No te preocupes en buscar los originales.

Si tenés el circuito, postealo para ver de dónde puede venir el problema. Si no, algunas fotos van a ayudar.
Sólo adivinando, como el ruido se hace más fuerte con el tiempo, algo de la regulación de voltaje está funcionando mal y empeora al calentarse. Revisá si hay zeners o reguladores que anden mal.
Mucho más que eso no puedo decirte.

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 13, 2009)

¿ Que tipo de ruido ?

Zumbido
Soplido
Oscilaciones
Todos los anteriores

De la lista de cosas que puedan generar ruidos (A mi gusto), los últimos a tener en cuenta serian los operacionales.


----------



## nahat guardia (Feb 14, 2009)

bueno el tipo de ruido es como al sintonizar una emisora ssshhh...pero no tan definivo sino mas sutil ba y viene ba y viene y de repente se alborota grandemente, yo estudio ingenieria en electronica pero lo de nosotros arreglar aparatos en si no es sino mas de diseño redes,cable estructurado configuraciones de router, asique decidi llevarlo a una electronica y no dieron con el daño me dijero q los operacionales los cambiaron por los 4560 y nada, no dan con el daño asiq me voi a enfrascar a arreglarlo yo mismo y estoi investigando...les agradeceria algun consejo por favor gracias saludos desde panama....


----------



## nahat guardia (Feb 14, 2009)

los operacionales originales son los 4580, tiene un preamplificador lm 4701t y el amplificador lm3886t pronto les subo una foto del pcb..gracias  bless!


----------



## Cacho (Feb 14, 2009)

El 4701 es un amplificador de 30W. Debe alimentar los medios/agudos.
El 3886, adivino, es el que amplifica los graves.

Coincido con Fogonazo en que los operacionales son lo último a tener en cuenta por cuestiones de ruido. Yo apuntaría más a la alimentación o (por lo que decís que va y viene) un condensador en mal estado.

Saludos y esperamos las fotos (o el diagrama, si es que lo tenés).


----------



## FELIBAR12 (Feb 15, 2009)

Yo creo que puede ser un potenciometro gastado que a veces puede emitir ruidos como un hiss que va y viene,lo digo porque yo obtuve una consola que se salvo de un incendio en una discoteca y tenia ese problema,producia unos chasquidos y hiss no constante,sin moverlos.Por un tiempo pense que se debia a algunos componentes gastados como condensadores,operacionales con fallas, pero descubri que eran los potenciometros gastados, los que emitian ese ruido molesto.A veces tambien se debe al cableado.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 15, 2009)

Soplido que va y viene, se me ocurre alguna realimentación mal, con falso-contactos o soldadura fría.

Según leí en la hoja de datos posee un crossover activo de 4º orden, cualquier componente mal soldado en esta configuración es una buena fuente de soplidos


> The TRUTH B2031A features an active crossover network with fourth-order LINKWITZ-RILEY filters can be adjusted to a wide range of acoustic conditions and subwoofer operation.



La caja posee entrada balanceada, ¿ Como la estas trabajando, balanceada o No balanceada ?


----------



## nahat guardia (Feb 15, 2009)

estas son las imagenes de ambas caras del circuito


http://img516.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0158uq3.jpg


http://img223.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0155rn1.jpg


----------



## nahat guardia (Feb 15, 2009)

antes de llegar a mi los monitores tenian ese problema y los llevaron a una electronica donde pensaron que era ruido de fuente, le icieron un arreglo con capacitores y resistencias en paralelo al los diodos de la fuente al puente de diodo, y tampoco funciono, yo ablo de los operacionales por que eso fue lo q me dijeron en la ultima electronica q los lleve, pero que le abien puesto unos reemplazos que no eran los originales, voi a hacer varias pruebas ya compre todos los operacionales que son los 4580 para reemplazarlos, los capacitores del pcb original tambien se los cambie y nada, estoi en periodo de ensayo y error aber como arreglo eso,,,gracias se les agradece comentarios saludos


----------



## Cacho (Feb 15, 2009)

Che, qué tipo osado... 
Apoyar la placa sobre un disco duro, en la baanda angostita de un balcón de un primer o segundo piso para sacarle un par de fotos...   

Dejando el detalle de lado, por lo que se ve reflejado en el disco en la primera foto, atrás de los condensadores grandes hay (creo) cuatro diodos. Eso debe ser el puente rectificador de una fuente que no sé dónde estará (si tengo que adivinar, es toda la parte de atrás de la foto 2, a lo ancho). De ahí sale el voltaje de alimentación de los dos amplificadores *y* de los operacionales (AO). Como los segundos se alimentan con menos voltaje, debe bajarlo usando unos zeners (le apuntaría a los dos dioditos de vidrio de la derecha de la primera foto).
Si esos están fallando podrían afectar el funcionamiento de los AO. Para probar, montá todos los disipadores que lleva el aparato, encendelo y medí el voltaje que tenés entre masa y el pin4 de los integraditos estos. Debería haber algo de -15V. En el pin8 debería haber algo de +15V.

Las soldaduras frías que marca fogonazo por allé arriba son frecuentes en Behringer, así que revisá bien que no haya una, y te desaconsejo el método de prueba y error con estos equipos porque suelen tener pistas de muy poco espesor y es muy fácil romperlas al desoldar componentes. De hecho, en algunos de los que ya te cambiaron se ve que algo no salió del todo bien y se enmendó con un poco de estaño entre patas del AO.
La otra observación de Fogonazo sobre la entrada balanceada es interesante. ¿Cómo la estás usando vos? ¿El ruido aparece también sin haber conectado nada a la entrada? ¿Y si la entrada se conecta a masa?

Ya que hablamos de masas, ¿cómo son las conexiones a tierra? Si tenés un ground loop (bucle de masa) podés legar a tener un resultado como este (aunque sería raro que oscilara como el tuyo)

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 15, 2009)

Yo veo en la primer foto un parche de estaño en un IC y en el IC de mas a la derecha unas patas cruzadas ¿?¿?. Justo debajo de la ficha de la derecha


----------



## Cacho (Feb 15, 2009)

Sí, Fogonazo.
En los dos casos son la 1 y la 2, está haciendo un buffer. Adivino que quien cambió los AO hizo saltar la pista de cobre que las unía y lo solucionó de una manera poco elegante, pero efectiva. A esas heridas de guerra me refería yo en el otro post ("algo no salió del todo bien"). Por eso y por haber arreglado algunas cosas de Behringer le decía que no fuera por el prueba y error.


----------



## nahat guardia (Feb 15, 2009)

si es que asi me lo dejaron en la ultima electronica donde fui un trabajo muy malo malas soldaduras y soldaduras frias pero ya estoi poniendole las piezas originales a ber..


----------



## nahat guardia (Feb 15, 2009)

y en cuanto a la foto jajaja es que no habia mejor lugar para la iluminacion pero yo estaba cauteloso gracias por los datos los tomare en cuenta


----------



## orangeberet (Jun 27, 2009)

Hola a todos! Vaya tela la pruebita de los condensadores, la verdad es que no se mucho de electrónica, pero recordando un poco he dado con el resultado, jaja.
Mira yo tengo los mismos monitores y me lo hacía uno de ellos hasta que aislé la tierra de los aparatos de audio de los demás aparatos, es decir, el audio con su propio magnetotérmico, así ya no me lo hacen. Por cierto que era horroroso, empezaba con pequeños chasquidos incluso con la fuente desconectada y acababa pegando pepinazos que asustaban, quizás por eso viene lo que voy a escribir ahora...

Por cierto, he conocido el foro (Algún día me gustaría ponerme más con la electrónica) buscando otro problema que tengo ahora con uno de ellos, así que a ver si alguien me puede echar una mano:

Se oye una vibración en graves con suficiente volumen pero lejos del máximo y si pongo el dedo en el borde de la membrana (la gomita) en una zona en concreto se reduce bastante. Se habrá despegado? Cómo la puedo arreglar?

Muchas gracias, Comunidad!


----------



## Cacho (Jun 27, 2009)

Hola Orangeberet, y bienvenido al foro.

Si el problema está en el parlante, la sección adecuada para buscar la solución es esta otra.

Por como lo describís, creo que deberías ir por allá.

Saludos


----------



## orangeberet (Jun 27, 2009)

Muchas gracias! Ya abriré un post allí, el caso es que de todos modos quería echarle una mano al otro usuario, espero que le sirva o que los tenga ya arreglados.

Saludos!


----------



## 95salo (Ago 4, 2016)

tengo un soplido en una cabina behringer b300 he cambiado c15 y c16 , que hacer mas o mediciones tener encuenta muchas gracias


----------



## Benino (Mar 1, 2021)

Muy buenas
Había abierto un nuevo tema para intentar solucionar el problema con mi monitor y los administradores me lo cerraron, haciéndome ver que había incumplido la norma 04, por no publicarlo en este tema que ya estaba abierto. Tema por cierto al que ya había llegado a través del buscador pero en el que no veía que se hablara de nada parecido a mi avería. Les he intentado hacer ver que lo más parecido o similar entre mi tema y este que me propusieron es la marca del monitor, Behringer, porque ni es el mismo modelo (el mío es el B2031A, no el B2030A) ni se trata del mismo problema.
Es más, me da la sensación de que estoy infringiendo la norma 09 por entrar en un tema que parece que se cerró en el 2009 (está la última entrada en el 2016 pero que trata de otro aparato y que no tuvo continuidad)

En cualquier caso espero no haber infringido más normas (me las he leído) y que igualmente podáis echarme una mano.
Vamos al tema  


Tengo unos monitores Behringer B2031A. Uno de ellos enciende y marcha normal hasta que al cabo de un rato hace un pequeño chasquido y se acabó, Incluso se apaga el led verde de "on". Entonces lo apago del interruptor, pega un petardazo, lo vuelvo a encender, pega otro petardazo y a funcionar otro ratito. Esto de los petardazos lo hace a veces también el otro monitor, así que igual no tiene nada que ver.

El tiempo que está funcionando, no lo he cronometrado exactamente pero creo que no está en relación con el tiempo que ha estado apagado. Por cierto, se apaga incluso aunque no haya estado enchufada la entrada de línea. Otra cosa curiosa es que aunque aparentemente esté apagado, la parte de atrás sigue caliente.

Tiene un conmutador "POWER MODE" que apaga el monitor automáticamente si lleva un rato en silencio (vuelve a funcionamiento normal cuando le entra señal). Cuando falla el monitor, estando este conmutador que menciono, en posición "ON", para volver a funcionar también vale con cambiar a "AUTO" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Por comentar, el otro monitor hace unos cuantos años dejó de funcionar (ni siquiera encendía), pero se veía claramente que se había quemado uno de los reguladores de tensión, el 7815 creo, una resistencia y un diodo creo recordar. Los cambié (y algunos arreglos en el circuito impreso que también se había quemado) y hasta hoy.

He mirado la salida de los dos reguladores (7815 y 7915) y en los dos la salida da bien, tanto cuando está funcionando como cuando ha fallado ya.
En este monitor a simple vista no se ve nada chamuscado.

Adjunto algunas fotos y los esquemas, a ver si alguien ve algo que a mi se me escape.
Muchísimas gracias de antemano


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Mar 1, 2021)

Después de tu larga queja que deberías haber leído las normas del foro.
No entiendo tu queja.

No sabía que a las bocinas amplificadas les llamaban monitor 🤔.

No se te ha ocurrido que un amplificador este dañado, yo veo 3 uno para el tweeter y 2 en modo bridge para el Woofer.

Si hace ese plop puede que se esté calentando y se proteja.


----------



## emilio177 (Mar 1, 2021)

Benino dijo:


> Muy buenas
> Había abierto un nuevo tema para intentar solucionar el problema con mi monitor y los administradores me lo cerraron, haciéndome ver que había incumplido la norma 04, por no publicarlo en este tema que ya estaba abierto. Tema por cierto al que ya había llegado a través del buscador pero en el que no veía que se hablara de nada parecido a mi avería. Les he intentado hacer ver que lo más parecido o similar entre mi tema y este que me propusieron es la marca del monitor, Behringer, porque ni es el mismo modelo (el mío es el B2031A, no el B2030A) ni se trata del mismo problema.
> Es más, me da la sensación de que estoy infringiendo la norma 09 por entrar en un tema que parece que se cerró en el 2009 (está la última entrada en el 2016 pero que trata de otro aparato y que no tuvo continuidad)
> 
> ...


Esta usando la serie¿¿¿  primero mide voltaje en el condensador grande y mide voltaje alimentador operacionalees imagino son 15v dual


----------



## Benino (Mar 2, 2021)

Buenas noches!
Muchas gracias por vuestro interés. No he podido hacer nada hoy. A ver si mañana me puedo poner a ello y os cuento.
Un saludo


----------



## Benino (Mar 7, 2021)

¡Muy buenas!
Por fin he podido dedicarle un rato al asunto. Ha sido una semanita un poco complicada para mi.

Lo que me comentas TRILO-BYTE de los amplificadores (creo que te refieres a los 3886) pues la verdad que ni idea. Ahora he buscado un poco más sobre ellos y veo que sí que tienen sistemas de protección contra sobretensión, subtensión, sobrecargas, fuga térmica, picos de temperatura… El problema es que no sé qué hacer con esa información. Comentas que el problema puede venir porque “se esté calentado y se proteja” pero si se protege ¿no podría ser que el problema venga de fuera y que precisamente porque funciona bien es por lo que se apaga?
He mirado la alimentación VCC+ y me da bien.

No soy ningún experto en esto pero te diría que los monitores son altavoces (o bocinas) que ofrecen una salida poco o nada coloreada, por eso se suelen usar en los estudios de grabación creo.

Y en realidad no era una queja, más bien intentar aclarar, por si a alguien le pareciera extraño, que estuviera haciendo esta consulta en un tema que se había cerrado hace tanto tiempo y además en un tema en el que no se hablaba ni de mi monitor ni del mismo problema. Había leído las normas y por eso decidí abrir un tema nuevo. Debí interpretarlas mal, aunque todavía no sé por qué 🤷‍♂️



Emilio 177, no sé qué me quieres decir con “Esta usando la serie¿¿¿ ”

Con los condensadores grandes creo que te refieres a los de 6800 μF*,* (C3 y C6). He mirado voltaje VCC+ y VCC- y va bien.

Lo que sí que he comprobado es que después de hacer el plop y dejar de sonar, la salida del 7815, que debería ser +15V da 0V, así que como señalabas no le llegan los +15V a los operacionales. 
Este regulador de voltaje también he visto que está protegido así que no sé si está averiado o se para precisamente por esa protección que tiene y el problema viene de otro lado, pero como de momento no se me ocurre nada más, y a no ser que me sugiráis otra cosa, cambiaré el regulador de voltaje 7815 y a ver si con eso es suficiente.

Ya os contaré

Muchísimas gracias


----------



## switchxxi (Mar 7, 2021)

Benino dijo:


> Lo que sí que he comprobado es que después de hacer el plop y dejar de sonar, la salida del 7815, que debería ser +15V da 0V, así que como señalabas no le llegan los +15V a los operacionales.



¿Que tensión hay en la entrada del regulador 7815 ?

Puede que, si es un día muy caluroso, y por lo que veo no llevan disipador, se calienten hasta el punto de entrar en protección por temperatura (aunque en teoría para eso esta la resistencia a la entrada... lo raro es que en el diagrama son de 390 y en la placa es de 150 -no digo que esa sea la causa pero si un problema si la temperatura exterior es alta-). Si esa es la causa, puedes probar colocarle un pequeño disipador a los reguladores y ver si mejora.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Mar 7, 2021)

Mira yo sacaría un integrado 3886.
Que tenga todas las protecciones requeridas no los hace como Superman.
También fallan.

Retira los integrados con malla para desoldar para evitar reventar pistas.

Y mide voltajes.

Si no hay caída de voltaje en un 3886 está mal .

Bueno digo yo.


----------



## Benino (Mar 7, 2021)

¡Qué rapidez! Muchísimas gracias

A la entrada del 7815 hay 34.5V. Por cierto, creo que no ha salido todavía pero +VCC es 40.5V más o menos
Tienes razón, qué curioso lo de la resistencia. No me había fijado (a decir verdad ni me había dado por mirarlo, en principio confío en los valores del esquema )
No está haciendo mucho calor estos días por aquí, todo lo contrario, pero a ver si pruebo lo del disipador.

Gracias TRILO-BYTE, voy a intentar primero solucionar lo del 7815. Os había comentado en el primer post que en el otro monitor tuve también un problema con el mismo regulador (en aquella ocasión estaba chamuscadito) y no hizo falta cambiar ningún 3886. A ver si esta vez tampoco hace falta 🤞

Os tendré al corriente 👍
Mil gracias!!!


----------



## Benino (Mar 9, 2021)

Muy buenas!
Ya he cambiado el 7815 y de momento funciona 👍

A la hora de montar el monitor le he puesto pasta térmica nueva en el disipador donde van atornillados los 3 amplificadores 3886, que digo yo que algo hará.  En realidad los reguladores de voltaje no llevan disipador y es algo que me tendré que plantear (aunque el otro monitor lleva más de 10 años desde que le cambié el 7815, y sin disipadores )

Por cierto switchxxi, pongo una foto donde se ve la resistencia de la que hablamos. En el esquema aparece de 390 pero en el circuito pone 150, así que coincide con el código de colores 🤷‍♂️



Muchísismas gracias a todos por echarme una mano. Si vuelve a fallar ya os comentaré.... espero que no 😜
Y si tenéis cualquier duda o pregunta, estoy a vuestra disposición.

Agur!


----------

